

Digital Ocean launched  new community system - avinassh
https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/our-new-community-user-profiles-upvoting-notifications-and-more/

======
avinassh
Now it supports user profiles, notifications and voting system. Pretty neat.

~~~
raiyu
The public profiles are a necessary step to allow users to share their images.

This way when someone finds a shared image they can look up the public profile
of the person that shared it to get an idea of how legitimate their profile
is. =]

